# DaNe COoK :)



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Alright..So I dont really know where this post should belong to, but I figured it would be somewhat appropriate in here somewhere because it kinda works for me as I guess an "alternative therapy," ..Laughter. (Even if it feels fake)

The other day I was watching HBO and it was Dane Cook ..some of you may not know who he is, but hes one of the most friggen hilarious standup comics in my opinion. Anyway it was his new show "Viscious Circle" and I swear..even though I dont really feel too much these days it was really great watching him b/c it made me feel almost like part of myself again..I just let go and laughed my ass off and felt human hahha. If I were around him everyday it'd be an awesome distraction b/c he'd make me laugh all the damn time,an I'd prob be outta this thing in no time..maybe haha..that'd be great 

I know some of you are going to say "Nothing is funny to me anymore or I can't even laugh" or something like that, and yeah I get you, I know b/c DP is hell. But I figured I would throw this out there and maybe some of you will find a bit of comic relief as I did, even if it is only for about an hour or 2 or even a minute, it may take your mind off of it for a while..it did for me.

Sorry if it doesn't, but Im just trying to give SOMEthing positive ...here are some clips from his show you can check out on YouTube...there are tons more on there besides these two that you should check out if you like him .. 
hahaha.....






http://youtube.com/watch?v=9Fcjyzv5IRk& ... ed&search=

Hope maybe it brought a little smile to your day :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

i was at that show, back before my dp, watching it makes me sad cuz i remember how much fun i used to have, but o well. Life isn't fair


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awww..Im sorry. I dont mean to bring anyone down. But I know exac. what you're saying. Thats awesome u were there haha. I know what u mean though...it isn't fair ..at all. Things will get better. U still on klonopin or somethin else workin for u?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Monty Python's Flying Circus and the Marx brothers still place me in hysterics even after nearly three decades of DP/DR; which is why I watch their videos every night ? I sleep much more soundly when I go to bed in a lighthearted and silly frame of mind.

e?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

they put me on cymbalta, i'm in the process of weening off the klonopin, but at this point, i dunno what to do, im getting off the cymbalta cuz it worked for liek 3 days then stopped, but klonopin has it's ups and downs, so i dunno whether i shuld stay on that or not.


----------

